# ice out/spring muskie lure



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

whats some good ice out/spring muskie lures? i seen a thread about it before but couldnt find it. i hear rat-l-traps are good early on?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Blue Chrome Husky Jerk in bays where ice just came off worked back slowly with pauses hang on.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Clown HJ seems to get em rollin.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

willyb021 said:


> whats some good ice out/spring muskie lures? i seen a thread about it before but couldnt find it. i hear rat-l-traps are good early on?


Red eye shad from strike king are good in the spring . I always use the chrome colors in 3/4 oz . I generally cast them in super shallow water and rip them off the bottom very fast . They usually hit it in the fall in between pauses .


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

jerkbaits...anytime


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

Ice out. With the water in the high 30's/low 40's, slow is the ticket. Twitch baits with long pauses-ala HJ-14's or my favorite is a Crane Bait that I can twitch and I have weighted so it suspends on the pause.

Spring. I haven't ran across much they won't eat. Get out as much as you can when the water hits the high 40's until they spawn and you will boat some in the skinny water. The lipless crank like they say is a good lure for sure.
Also, look up your local musky club or look for someone to take you. It will certainly quicken the learning curve.
Good Golly, I'm ready to get out on the water!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't musky fished for about six years but we used to throw 3/4 oz gold rat-l-traps. We would mostly catch males off the flats. This was EXCEPTIONALLY good on Cave Run in KY.


----------

